# Metatarsal Fractures x 4 Coding Help



## CBC (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm looking for advice for cpt coding of multiple metatarsal fractures.  The report states that the physician placed the patient in a short leg cast and that he did a closed reduction of the foot trying to correct the metatarsal varus angulation. He also states he had not put a lot of pressure, however put a lot of extra padding.  There are fractures of the 1,2,3, & 4th metatarsals.  It seems a little much to bill 28475 x 4?  

Advice is appreciated!!


----------



## nyyankees (Aug 2, 2012)

CBC said:


> I'm looking for advice for cpt coding of multiple metatarsal fractures.  The report states that the physician placed the patient in a short leg cast and that he did a closed reduction of the foot trying to correct the metatarsal varus angulation. He also states he had not put a lot of pressure, however put a lot of extra padding.  There are fractures of the 1,2,3, & 4th metatarsals.  It seems a little much to bill 28475 x 4?
> 
> Advice is appreciated!!



As long as you can show the 'manipulation' of these 4 toes you're ok with the code x4


----------

